# New Alpina Alpiner X smart watch



## NJrider

Does anyone have any info on this?

I saw something on Facebook about a month ago and signed up for updates.
Since then I've gotten a handful of emails with very little details.
Seems like they're trying to build the hype but I'm surprised that I couldn't find any mention of it on the forums.

Here's the latest email, looks pretty nice.


----------



## Odie

Here:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/alpina-alpinerx-outdoors-smartwatch/


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I've been keeping an eye out on this one. It's a bit big for me though.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider

I think it looks great and the early bird price seems fair (compared to Garmin Fenix)
But I'm concerned about the battery life, and apparent inability to recharge.
The only reason I would be interested is for the GPS.
And most GPS watches have a hard time getting through a single day with GPS tracking turned on.
I can't imagine how this GPS can accurately track movement and not wear down the battery.


----------



## Bernus

There is a nice Hand's on review on Digital Trends (digitaltrends.com) - Cannot post link as I'm a newbie here


----------



## utzelu

The life & soul of a smartwatch is the software. Not sure about the hybrids since you cannot get the benefits of a full size screen. The Alpina is in the league of G-Shock and Tissot T-Touch.


----------



## NJrider

Bernus said:


> There is a nice Hand's on review on Digital Trends (digitaltrends.com) - Cannot post link as I'm a newbie here*
> 
> *


This review makes no mention of GPS at all.

And I also noticed if you click the "Press Kit" link in the kickstarter campaign, the technical specifications don't mention GPS either which I find very strage.

I wonder if it uses your phone's GPS via their app, which can be turned on and off by using the watch?
If that's the case, your phone battery will be drained quickly.


----------



## NJrider

Okay folks, NO GPS on board!

https://www.wareable.com/hybrid-smartwatches/alpina-alpinerx-smart-outdoors-smartwatch-review

"It also wants to cover the navigation bases as well, but there's some good and bad news on that front. 
The good is the ability to turn the watch into compass aligning the long hand towards north and the short hand towards south. 
*The bad is that there is no onboard GPS*. You will have to use your phone's GPS signal to track your movements."


----------



## Pedronev85

Is anyone pulling the trigger on this... Been very tempted since I saw those same Facebook posts 4 odd weeks back but more so now since there have been some hands on reviews... Price is great as well 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie

Yep, I've pulled the trigger, black strap with Orange stitching, orange hands, dial and black bezel, thought about the orange strap but a bit to much err......orange, will add a picture of my choice when I get back.

Seems good value and like the mixture of analogue/digital face with a 2 year battery life, price is ok but don't forget you have VAT and import tax etc coming into the UK. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Odie

frankie said:


> Yep, I've pulled the trigger, black strap with Orange stitching, orange hands, dial and black bezel, thought about the orange strap but a bit to much err......orange, will add a picture of my choice when I get back.
> 
> Seems good value and like the mixture of analogue/digital face with a 2 year battery life, price is ok but don't forget you have VAT and import tax etc coming into the UK. Ahhhhhhh


I went with one of the deals on Kickstarter but it didn't give me an option to pick my color scheme. Did you do it through KS and get to pick your colors? If so, how?


----------



## NJrider

Granted this is a lower price point but Tag Heuer learned the hard way that their watch needed built in GPS and their 2nd version has it.
At full retail, this Alpina will be ~$900 USD which is more than most of the GPS equipped smart watches.
Maybe the AlpinerX2 will have GPS?


----------



## Pedronev85

Don't think I really thought about the tax and vat charges  they're going to be pretty hideous aren't they 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

It's alot of kit for the money compared to what I paid for my tissot touch. This looks stunning in every configuration.
I'd like to know if the clasps cones with all straps it just the rubbers,if you see some if the Videos the rubber straps have buckles.

Some great designs,syruggling to make decision.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider

She's a real looker, that's for sure!
And there's still 217 earlybird slots left.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

NJrider said:


> She's a real looker, that's for sure!
> And there's still 217 earlybird slots left.


I've not backed it yet, but I did char to the team and they said they'd refund the difference between the super n the early bird offer. Or if you know a second person who wants one order the 2 watches for $900 with the free holdall offer

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85

For the money I still think it would be silly to pass this up?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Pedronev85 said:


> For the money I still think it would be silly to pass this up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If everything that they say comes with this watch in terms of functionality works well, this KS deal will be a steal. That's why I backed it with the 40% deal.


----------



## COZ

NapoleonDynamite said:


> I've been keeping an eye out on this one. It's a bit big for me though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


+1, was getting excited but just too big, nice looking though!


----------



## NJrider

I think they just added 100 units to the earlybird.
It was 550 this morning and now it's 650.

And why would anyone pay more for the "Kickstarter Special" when there are still Early Bird slots left?
13 people chose this option.

This thing looks so good I'm considering pulling the trigger even though it doesn't have GPS or Heart Rate built in.
I've already made the decision to pick up a Garmin Fenix, just waiting for the right price.
I guess that makes me a WIS!


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Let see some configurations guys, tough decisions ahead


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider

Another deal on KS!


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Just got to refer the deal to ur contact list and u will qualify. I'm already in.

http://upvir.al/ref/wr12362593/

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85

I still can't make a decision on this... Pretty much everything appeals to me apart from the plasticy fiberglass casing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider

Pedronev85 said:


> I still can't make a decision on this... Pretty much everything appeals to me apart from the plasticy fiberglass casing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah I didn't realize that at first.
I think for some (or many) it might still be a good deal at the EB price.
But to pay full retail I think many would expect a SS case.


----------



## Odie

From a durability standpoint, I wouldn't worry:


----------



## date417

On a scale from 1-10 I'd say a 4. Could have been better, I guess they are open for improvements.


----------



## rickpal14

Just backed mine this morning. Will configure as below and will get both the brown and black straps.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Just got to refer the deal to ur contact list and u will qualify. I'm already in.
> 
> Upviral
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I used this and got the discount. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Odie

I can't decide on which color variation I want:




























This watch has just so many features for an analog/digital watch, I'm very enthusiastic about getting it in May/June.


----------



## rickpal14

1. Black
2. Blue
3. Orange

Disclaimer: I am totally into orange watches.... I have an orange Oris Aquis small seconds with an orange rubber strap that I love! On these watches, the orange to me screams total "outdoorsy" watch. Not a bad thing I just have that color covered. I like the black or blue hands as I think it makes the watch more versatile to wear. 

All 3 options look great, just depends on what you want out of it or what you have already. I can't wait for mine either!!! My biggest issue was choosing the silver or black bezel......


----------



## Hi-Shine

This is my build...Love the hints of orange, Will also go for a second black rubber strap aswell, Really like that Alpina have taken the leap and done this on KickStarter and for reasonable money aswell.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have pledged it but not sure if I keep it or cancel it.
On one hand it is a rather cool single watch for holidays, not too big either.
On the other hand not sure if the total is more than the sum of the parts.
I mean, my first generation Apple Watch is a lot smarter but of course at the cost of battery life. A newer one would have built in gps. A big negative of the Alpina is no vibration/tapping notifications, these are only beeps. Typically people prefer a discreet tap.
For the ABC functions I expect it to be similar to a modern G Shock / Protrek. The Alpina looks cleaner and smaller. But is it as shock-resistant?
Hence while it is cool no doubt, not sure if it is the ideal travel watch. Feel free to comment.


----------



## Odie

I watched the livestream today. One of the nice options that they announced was that they can replace the main board with a new one when new hardware is made. Very nice IMO.


----------



## mcotignola

I went for it this morning with the 530 option and coupon for 50 off and 2nd strap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

mcotignola said:


> I went for it this morning with the 530 option and coupon for 50 off and 2nd strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you get the coupon?


----------



## aboutTIME1028

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Just got to refer the deal to ur contact list and u will qualify. I'm already in.
> 
> http://upvir.al/ref/wr12362593/
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


This to get free strap.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

Odie said:


> Where did you get the coupon?


I followed that link and the email i received from Alpina says:

"As we value your engagement and loyalty, we will apply a discount 50CHF in our Pledges (CHF 530 or more) and you will receive a free strap!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Thank you, looks like you have to email after 4/22 to get the credit and strap yet they’re going to charge our CC’s on 4/21.


----------



## mcotignola

Odie said:


> Thank you, looks like you have to email after 4/22 to get the credit and strap yet they're going to charge our CC's on 4/21.


No problem. Yes, that is correct.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

Any predictions on how much money Alpina will raise? I believe they will reach $1.5M but not sure they will get to $2M. 

Also, do you what IFTT is? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I just got an email from Alpina requesting my backer number and free strap color, so it seems they are now collecting information for the rubber strap.


----------



## mcotignola

I haven't submit my final design yet (still trying to make my mind). That said, I would to love to see your design. 

Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

Ok, I went with this design 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

This is what decided. Wasn't easy with all the options available. If anyone has seen the omega big blue will get the idea,blue case blue dial n strap. Guess its a 10th of the price of the Omega, it should cover the itch for now









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Very simple and subtle (with black buckle):


----------



## aboutTIME1028

I was torn between the black/orange ring and the solid orange/white ring. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

aboutTIME1028 said:


> This is what decided. Wasn't easy with all the options available. If anyone has seen the omega big blue will get the idea,blue case blue dial n strap. Guess its a 10th of the price of the Omega, it should cover the itch for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Love it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I loved that they had the green Kickstarter ring, but I was disappointed to not have a blue strap with green stitching. My design was this:










Which gets me close to this:









I'm gonna have to find a strap that really works well with the blue/green Seattle theme I've got going on.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I loved that they had the green Kickstarter ring, but I was disappointed to not have a blue strap with green stitching. My design was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gets me close to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to find a strap that really works well with the blue/green Seattle theme I've got going on.


They tried hard to.please but we were still in need of matching stitching on the arpin blue,blk and orange coramid strap. Would have loved there to be a black and red configuration.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Just pop an article about the future of Swissmaking qwartz watches:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/alp...stant-sounded-alarm-4695337.html#post45925755


----------

